# Pb recharge iPad retina et ipad mini sur secteur



## Farnette (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous

J'ai de plus en plus de difficultés à recharger les ipad que nous avons à la maison.J'ai pensé à des problèmes de connectique, sauf que si je change de pièce, donc de prise électrique, cela peut marcher ...

De nombreux utilisateurs semblent avoir le même souci et le signalent sur d'autres forums. Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution et je ne suis pas assez affutée en informatique pour comprendre ce qui se passe.

Merci de partager vos expériences et/ou idées.

Cdlt

RL


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2013)

@farnette, utilises tu le même câble et le même adaptateur secteur sur tes deux tablettes?


----------



## Farnette (3 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour

Ben écoute je suis parfois obligée d'interchanger et dans ce cas ça peut marcher... Tu songes à un souci de cordon ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h40 ----------

Si je change de piece, donc de prise, cela peut marcher...
Mon installation électrique est neuve et a été refaite par un pro assez compétent semble t il.
J'ai pensé à un pb de surchauffe... mais je suis neophyte donc...


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2013)

@farnette, oui. Surtout n'utilise pas l'adaptateur secteur de l'ipad mini sur l'ipad retina car il ne fourni pas accès de puissance. 
L'adaptateur secteur de l'ipad mini est un 5 watt et celui du retina est un 12 watt.


----------



## Farnette (3 Novembre 2013)

Oui je comprends

Mais je dois dire que quelquefois l'iPad ne charge pas avec son propre chargeur et avec le mini ça marche et vice-versa...


----------



## rgi (3 Novembre 2013)

Salut quand tu change de prise murale ça fonctionne à tout les coups ou c'est aléatoire ?


----------



## Farnette (3 Novembre 2013)

Pour les prises murales ? 
En général si je change de pièce, en général ça marche !


----------



## lineakd (3 Novembre 2013)

@farnette, je ne sais quoi trop en penser de ton histoire.
Est-ce qu'avec une appareil électrique, il t'arrive la même histoire ou est ce seulement avec l'ipad?
Peux tu tester tes ipads chez quelqu'un d'autre?


----------

